# 2nd week



## rossie (Jul 24, 2013)

2nd week at slimming world and another 3 1/2 pounds AND slimmer of he week for losing 12 pounds in two weeks....yaaaaaaaah.....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2013)

Terrific! Well done Rossie!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 24, 2013)

Fabulous news, well done.  Just 2 lbs to go for your first stone!


----------



## rossie (Jul 25, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Fabulous news, well done.  Just 2 lbs to go for your first stone!



all thanks to you LeeLee and the support on here.....


----------

